# "unable to save result set" / DB zu klein oder zu voll?



## cocoon (11. August 2002)

Hi,

hab' da ein Problem mit meiner mySQL-DB und hoffe, mir kann Jemand von Euch helfen:

Die Datenbank ist auf 'nem Notebook installiert. Mittags beim Zivi-Dienst funzte noch alles wunderbar, als ich abends zuhause das Skript ausführen wollte, bekam ich die Fehlermeldung 
	
	
	



```
unable to save result set in...
```
Ich hab' dann nach einiger Zeit mal phpMyAdmin angeschmissen und dort auf den rot gekennzeichneten Link "Leeren" geklickt (weil mir der irgendwie neu erschien). Als ich das Skript danach testete, fuzte wieder alles wunderbar.
Demzufolge habe ich die Vermutung, dass die DB irgendwie zu klein oder zu voll war. Kann das sein? Es waren allerdings maximal 10 Einträge in der Tabelle vorhanden.

Bin sehr dankbar für jeden Tipp.

(Hab's mal ins mySQL-Forum gestellt, wenn's im PHP-Bereich besser aufgehoben ist -> bitte verschieben )


----------



## melmager (11. August 2002)

kommt drauf an wie deine tabelle aufgebaut ist 

wenn du z.b ein index feld hast was nur einstellig sein kann dann ja


----------



## cocoon (11. August 2002)

Ich kann nur erahnen, was Du meinst. Jedenfalls ist "id" in meiner Tabelle ein normaler Integer (wüsste nicht, dass ich irgendwo Einschränkungen dahingehend vorgenommen hätte) - das sollte also nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## melmager (11. August 2002)

ziehen wir es mal andersrum auf:

mysql kann 2 gb daten verwalten ;
anzahl der tabellen und felder hat keine grenze

int hat z.b die grösse 11 normalerweise

entweder hat dein script ein hau oder du machst mal ein dump der structur und postes ihn mal ... jedenfalls glaube ich nicht an mysql fehler ...


----------



## cocoon (12. August 2002)

Glaube nicht, dass es am Script lag, immerhin funktioniert vor und nach dem Fehler/"Leeren" alles. Übrigens kam der Error bereits am Anfang des Scripts, also nicht, als neue Datensätze eingefügt, sondern nur alle vorhandenen ausgelesen werden sollten.
Mittlerweile gab's keine Fehlermeldungen mehr, obwohl ich um die 15 Datensätze in der Tabelle hab. Würd' mich trotzdem interessieren, woran das lag (hatte bei phpMyAdmi übrigens schon öfters einen rotgekennzeichneten "Überschuss" (o.ä.) beim Speicherplatzverbrauch).

Dumpfile findest Du im Anhang.

Besten Dank für Deine Mühe!


----------



## melmager (12. August 2002)

ok der dump sieht gut aus 

auch jetzt ein ratloses gesicht zieh smile


----------



## cocoon (12. August 2002)

Na gut, ziehn wir das ratlose Gesicht also im Kollektiv. 

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Mühe.


----------



## binaer (12. Mai 2003)

Salü Zusammen

Betr. diesem Thema habe ich auch eine Frage:

Es gibt ja sog. "BLOB"-Felder im mySQL. Die Default-Grösse ist dort auf 65kb angegeben. Weiss jemand, wie man die vergrössert? Oder gar unbegrenzt macht?

Grüsse
binaer % Pascal

Edit: dort auf 65kb (statt 16) angegeben


----------

